# Pit bull or Bully puppy pedigree help?



## Jafree and Roscoe (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and am excited to join the community. I have a 4 month old puppy I think he weighs close to 35 lbs now. I'll try and post a pic shortly. I was told he is half colby, a quarter Razors edge and quarter Gottiline. The question I have today concerns his pedigree. I get confused when I try and read it. Here is the link to his father

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

I will have to look for the mothers pedigree, I haven't mailed my puppy's paperwork back yet. It does list him as a American Pit Bull terrier though if that helps. Would you consider my puppy a American pit bull terrier, an American Bully, or Staffordshire terrier after looking at his dads pedigree? Any help you can give would be great. Ill love him no matter what, I just would like to tell people what he is when they ask, I don't want to say Pit bull if he is a Bully.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

That's a mostly AmStaff pedigree it looks. There's some York, Gaff, Nevada, all GREAT lines. But definitely not Razors Edge, or Gotti and there will be Colby waaaaay back in the 24thish generation. Now with that being said, the base of all AmBully lines will be AmStaff, but you can normally see where the dogs start getting "bigger" thicker bones, bigger heads and wider. I don't see that in the Sire's ped. I'd love to know the Dam's name and help you look.


----------



## Jafree and Roscoe (Oct 30, 2013)

Here is a picture of Roscoe my Puppy


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Jafree and Roscoe said:


> Here is a picture of Roscoe my Puppy


Hmm, that picture isn't working. You will have to click on the "Get Image Links" to the right on the page with your picture and find the one that says Forum.


----------



## Jafree and Roscoe (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Jafree and Roscoe (Oct 30, 2013)

Thank you BullyGal for all your help. The Dam's name is Sascha Fierce and I have the UKC number but I can't find anything online. I guess I will have to wait and see for sure once her papers come in. I think that's where the Razors edge and Gottiline may be, She was half and half I was told. So does that mean most likely my puppy is a bully?


----------

